
Tim Sweeney claims that Microsoft will remove Win32, destroy Steam - signa11
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/07/now-tim-sweeney-thinks-that-microsoft-will-use-windows-10-to-break-steam/
======
benologist
The issue seems to me that app stores don't let other apps be app stores,
maybe that should change.

I don't think Steam allow other game marketplaces to upload their software
either, maybe that should change too.

------
eridius
I think this is the first time I've seen "on the gripping hand" show up in an
article. I wonder how many readers actually understand that?

------
boznz
Microsoft ditching Win32 wouldn't just be sawing it's foot off it would be
sawing it's head off.

